# Do you remember your first fall?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i can't remember my first one, but the earliest one I can remember I was about 4 (read feet didn't reach the stirrups and I had no lessons or anything before) walking around the small yard outside of a big pasture.

Someone went to open the gate and the mare took off towards it. The idiot operating the gate did not see the mare making a break for it. 

I jumped off. And tore the hot pink sweatpants I was wearing :lol:


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I was twelve, and I was jumping in the indoor arena during a lesson. I didn't bend my knees going over the jump, and when we landed, I bobbed right off. My foot got caught in the stirrup and my arm in the reins and I got dragged against the wall for five to ten feet. Happens that my first fall was my worst fall-so far. Still have scars from the burns I got from the wall.

My mom walked me around for a minute and my instructor let me walk it off before telling me what had happened. I got back on and jumped again...however reluctantly.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Earliest one i can remember..... i was riding my 1st horse Thomas. He didnt want to go in the direction i was asking him to, did a couple little crow hop rocking horse kinda bucks. Being only around 8-9yrs and a total begginer i simply fell off to the side and Thomas took off at a thousand miles pr hour back to the gate , lol.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I was cantering around - one of my first times cantering. The pony shied and I fell off :-( Pretty common sort of fall really! I wasn't hurt and I got straight back on


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

When i first started riding (so 12ish) I was cantering no stirrups and Jazz wouldn't go in the corners and i was trying to get her to go in the corners and I think i must have just flopped off the side since she was pretty bouncy lol. I winded myself  but got back on when I could breathe again. The rest of my falls have just been funny/stupid :lol:


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

I've never fallen off.. yet (*knocks heavily on wood* LOL)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was like 12ish. I was on a black pony named Hanz. He bucked and i flipped over his head and landed on my butt. and the whole bridle came off in my hands. I was wearing blue riding breeches, black rubber tall boots, a white shirt with teddy bears on it..... I fell off once a week after that for .... ever....


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

I was 9ish and it was my first time cantering. the instructor had me on a lunge line and the saddle had come loose through the lesson. The saddle went to the horses side. I hit my head off the ground and broke my arm although the instructor insisted that it wasnt broken and tried to make me get back on.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I beat you all! 

I was riding our od kidproof gelding around my yard with my friend riding our old mare behind me and I stopped the gelding to say something to my friend (who was behind me)... We were riding bareback... I twisted around and started to tell her about something and just fell right off our gelding... I landed flat on my but.t laughing... The gelding just looked at me like I was a nutcase for falling off him at a standstill...


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was around 14, I was jumping an arab called Peppy. He cantered towards the jump, and decided to stop. I fell straight onto his neck and while I was in the air he changed his mind and decided to jump anyway - while I was sitting on his neck! I got over the jump alright and right after it he decided to stop again and give a big shake. There was no hope, and I ended up falling onto the ground and hurting my wrist. Quite funny that they shake was what got me off! I miss Peppy though, he was an always will be one of my favourite horses.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i was on my gelding bareback and wanted to lope/canter so bad! i finally got the courage pu and off we went. i started laughing and looking around to see if my mom was watching and kaput; there i was on the ground. it happened so fast that the next thing i knew i was on my rump. i was 8years old.my gelding was 15.3hh. i hopped right back on( with the aid of a fence) and rode off again. been hooked ever since!!!


----------



## doniakay (Oct 21, 2008)

oh yes...i remember it was raining... and cold. i was prob 9 or 10. my horse was feeling her oats and she took off and bucked HARD and off i went on my face with sand emmedded in my face....


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

gosh i dont remember the first fall but i remember all of my other ones. lol


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

It was only a year ago I was riding a grey pony named Prince around the arena and then he stopped and started going onto his knees [I had no idea] and then I heard people saying jump off so thats what I did XP He was sick of working so he was gonna lay down for a few minutes. I didnt end up getting back on, but I should have!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow..I'm trying to remember my first fall.. I've only fallen like 9 times or something like that...but jeesh. I believe it was the time we were riding through the field and Hunter just took off on a bucking spree for no obvious reason. He must have gotten stung or something...He wouldn't let me get back on after that..every time I tried he took off bucking..little ******!


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

My first fall occurred when the school horse I was riding decided he wanted to join his buddies out in a pasture next to the riding ring. He lept from a standstill and jumped the fence out of the arena. I fell off and into a pile of horse poop! My instructor couldn't believe her eyes!
Since then I've fallen off more times than I can count.
They say you have to count back from 100 to be a good rider. I must be darn close to being a good rider!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My last fall happened this past spring. I was schooling a new mare that hadn't been ridden in the past few years. I was out in my field a few days after my neighbor hayed it and there was this clump of hay laying on the ground that I couldn't figure out why it was there and not rolled.

I brought the mare close to take a look and at the last moment I remembered. The mare saw the turkey fly up about a moment before I did. A buddy of mine who was watching said it looked like a cartoon - one moment I was on the horse and the next I was suspended in mid air with no horse under me. Thank goodness for a soft, freshly cut field.

The turkey was sitting on a nest and my neighbor cut around it.


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

My first fall was when I was 6ish. I was hacking out with my mum across the common and didn't notice a small ditch. My pony thought it was a big ditch and took a monster leap (it felt like it at the time)... leaving me behind!
I've been lucky with falls as the worst I've had is a nosebleed - touch wood!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine was over the summer at my sis in laws house for a birthday bbq and i was riding her mare bareback. we came trotting up the field towards my boyfriend who was taking pictures and such and waving, i was distracted and woosh! i slid off and around the horses neck, when we stopped it looked like i was giving her a big hug lol.

the second time was when I was feeling frisky, ignored my gelding's body language of pinned ears ect., and got on bareback (he's not broke yet) and he didn't quite know what to do and did a rear about 1 foot off the ground slowly and i slowly slid off onto my butt lol. ya i know.....stupid.


----------



## PintoPrincess (Oct 26, 2008)

I was about 6, and I'd just started horse riding. I was happy and excited to start riding and I wanted to go faster then a walk. My dad was reading the newspaper and the ground was muddy. I slapped my horses rump and the took off, but not yet had I fallen off. Only then he had a little trip in the mud and I fell face first, bellyflopping into the mud. I'll never forget my first fall!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't remember my first fall but I do remember the funniest one teehee. I was 11-12 yrs old and I was riding my mare around the yard with her foal following. Ok so we had cows and we had just gotten rid of them and cleaned up the fencing. Well we had alot of cows and cows make a lot of manure. So anyway I was at one end of the manure and the foal was still at the other end. He panicked cause he didnt' know where mom was and my mare wheeled around and I went sliding over her head into the manure. I was covered and needless to say I did not get back on as I didn't want to get my saddle covered in manure.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I forgot to check the girth before I galloped and when we went flying around the corner my horse went one way and I went the other and the saddle was upside down. Misty was ever so confused.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was all of about 3 years old riding my mini burro Olen. He stopped and refused to move so I grabbed a stick and hit him on the butt. He proceeded to buck me off in the middle of the road and run back to the house. Luckily, I only had about 32 inches to fall so I was unfazed.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I think my first fall was when I was about...Oh, I don't know, 9? Something like that. Anyway, it was one of my first lessons with a new riding teacher and I was on an Arab gelding. I think we were trotting around the ring and it was windy outside, and suddenly the tree next to the arena scratched the roof (it's an open/covered arena, not closed in) and he went off like a rocket. I managed to stay with him in the turn, but then he swerved again and I flew off over his head. I think I landed on my bum, so I wasn't too hurt, but I cried, because it scared the heck out of me. xD I'd never experienced anything like that before. Got right back up, of course, and I forgave him.  He was a good little riding pony.


----------



## hahahehe1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think mine was I was about 9 or 10 and I was at a riding school and you used to have to ride from the main arena and stables to the grass jumping arena and it was over some hills and for some reason (can't remember why) while we were trotting along at the bottom of the gully I just fell off (maybe I lost my balance) and landed in a big mud puddle! My friend and the instructor thought it was hilarious, checked that I was alright and we carried on. I think i must've fallen off well over 50 times at least by now lol


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*it was one of my first times to canter (i was 5-6 years old, riding a shetland) and the pony started going really fast and it stopped fast so i flew of landing on my feet  *


----------

